# Visiting a friend



## Stefan (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all!

Last weekend I visited a friend for his birthday and also to have some snaketalk and photographing some of his animals. I am sure that some of you would really like some of my pictures... At least the animals on my pictures :lol: Enjoy!

The most animals are exotics for you guys, that is why I put this topic at this part of the forum  At the bottom there are some natives for you guys 

_Crotalus mitchellii pyrrhus_:



























(Monster) _Naja melanoleuca_:






_Hemachatus haemachatus_:






_Naja samarensis_:





















_Naja sputatrix_:





















He had two animals at his place of the next species, but the other one looked way better at this moment. I forgot to take some pictures of the other one, haha...

_Oxyuranus microlepidotus_:































The next two species are my favourite of his collection... Can't wait to get them myself!!!

_Notechis scutatus_:































_Notechis ater niger_:




































I hope you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent pics Stefan.
Love the phillippine cobra and the tigers.
That mainland tiger looks like it want a cuddle.


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 3, 2010)

was bout to ask what your mate was doing with exotics (illegal in oz), then realized your in The Netherlands, lol. very nice pics mate. good work by u and your mate. cheers for sharing.

btw, is that live feeding. couple of those mice look fairly fresh, lol.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you Baz! The mainland tiger is just a great animal. It defenitly looks cute 

Also thanks to Bretsta! Yes that was live feeding... Hope that is ok here? I posted them as they aren't too bloody and stuff like that...


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 3, 2010)

live feeding illegal in oz, but i'm not to strongly opinionated either way. prefer frozen foods, but not the kind to rip someones head off for live feeding either


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 3, 2010)

wow stefan you share some wonderful pics much appreciated.
Hye you need to see tigers in the wild and catch one ,way better than seeing them behind glass

hey that inland taipan is very brown,the are so highly variable
nice


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you Snake Pimp! You are right, I really need to find some in the wild and make some pictures of them. It is a big dream for me to come to Australia and do some herping!

Yes, that inland is very brown. The other one he had is way more yellow 

I didn't know live feeding was illegal in Australia. What if you have some offspring that refuses to eat? Sometimes live prey are the trigger for them.

I prefer frozen thawed mice too! I never feed something else myself. Only when I need to...


----------



## krefft (Feb 3, 2010)

HI Stefan,
Thanks for sharing, you have some great photo's. 
Do you have any pics of the whole enclosure? It looks like he goes to lot of effort setting them up. It would be great to see them if you have any.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics of exotics as usual Stefan. 

You guys really know how to set up a display enclosure too, great animals, great enclosures, great pics.


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 3, 2010)

love that speckeled rattler it is breath taking


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks all! I don't have pictures of the enclosures. I will ask someone here in Holland if I can post his enclosures here. He is a true artist!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Mar 2, 2010)

I was thinking that the enclosures looked very detailed. Real substrate, fake plants etc. More than just carpet, bowl and hide you see sometimes. I realy like the look of those snakes, but they make me laugh sometimes cos the heads remind me of the bullets from Super Mario Bros. Is it just me?


----------

